# **** Star Wine



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

**** Str Savannna Sampson is releasing a wine:



> The lady shown here has an unusual pair of careers: **** star and winemaker. Savanna Samson, famous for her long career in the adult film industry, will be releasing a wine called Sogno Uno (Dream One) in February. We have seen this sort of stunt casting when it comes to celeb wines before but what is intriguing is that the wine has already been given 91 points by Robert Parker and will be available in restaurants in New York including the posh Restaurant Daniel. The new wine is a blend of 70% Cesanese, 20% Sangiovese and 10% Montepulciano and Samson did the tasting herself. The wine is expected to sell for $35-$40 and only 400 cases of the 2004 have been produced. There are plans to make a white Sogno Due (Dream Two) and a champagne in the future.


http://www.winestoreblog.com/39/savanna-samson-to-release-sogno-uno-a-91-points-parker-rated-wine/

I wonder what she had to do to Robert Partker to get the 91 rating


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like my kind of Wine


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

....does she come with it?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tetraplegic said:


> ....does she come with it?


No, but you might!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

This sounds worth watching.


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

i wonder what the label will look like


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

The label has the airbrushed picture of her posing in a see-through dress (see first post.)


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I wonder how she squeezes the grapes???  

Mel


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I don't know about you but i associate p-stars with skankiness. And i don't want to drink a skanky wine... yuck!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't condone or condemn her career choice but if you saw her in an interview you would not think that she is a **** actress . I saw her on HBO in one of their documentaries and couldn't believe what she did for a living . :u


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I don't condone or condemn her career choice but if you saw her in an interview you would not think that she is a **** actress . I saw her on HBO in one of their documentaries and couldn't believe what she did for a living . :u


Some of them seem to have a good head on their breast implants. I have heard her in interviewzs. I do not think she will be doing **** much longer. She seems to have some business sense and not one of those doing it to fuel an addiction. I think she did it to make money to do other things, like the wine.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

You might not come with it , but you might get the drip!:mn 

ATL


----------

